# Do rats chew coroplast (correx)?



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

I have read that coroplast/correx (corrugated plastic that signs are made of) can be used as shelf liners, pans, rat-proofing walls, etc. -- more often used for guinea pig cages. I have been thinking about using it for shelf liners (covered with fleece) if I can ever find some. 

Has anyone here used it and how well does it work? Do the rats chew it up?


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

Thats what I use  There are a few nibble marks on there, but nothing major. But none of my rats are real chewers, I guess I am lucky in that aspect  I find it much easier to clip the polar fleece to the coroplast, and it looks tidier also


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

Thanks! I guess I'll try it then, although mine do chew quite a bit. Where do you get yours by the way? I'm going to call sign shops next, as I haven't been able to find it in any building supply or hobby supply stores.


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

Well I am from Australia, so you probably dont have the shop I got it from (Bunnings Warehouse, its a home and hardware store)


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

No we don't but I have checked all our equivalent places like Lowe's and Home Depot, etc. and none of them have it. I was hoping you'd mention some type of store that I hadn't thought of yet.


----------

